# Shine comparison



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

I am luckily enough to keep my TT Roadster in a garage and is a second car for us. Its bright Ibis white. I wash it every week and usually get a coat of Meguiars Ultimate Liquid wax on it. Its top stuff and quite expensive. Ive been happy with the wax and like to keep the car well protected through the winter.

Anyway, today I washed it but this time I thought I would use polish to hopefully give a little more abrasion to take the grime of. I used Auto Glym Super Resin Polish. Wow what a shine. A noticeable step up from the wax. The car looks great.

thought I would let you guys know.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, That's because you polished it rather than waxed it. Wax is usually applied after the polish to protect it & keep it shiney.
Hoggy.


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, That's because you polished it rather than waxed it. Wax is usually applied after the polish to protect it & keep it shiney.
> Hoggy.


I knew you would say that 
Ill try waxing on top next time. Will it dull it ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

CarloSalt said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, That's because you polished it rather than waxed it. Wax is usually applied after the polish to protect it & keep it shiney.
> ...


Hi, No, should keep it looking shiney for longer. [smiley=sunny.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

Sounds like the start of the slippery slope. A new polish here, a glaze there. Soon you'll be reading Detailing World on a regular basis. Might as well let your partner know they'll be seeing far less of you from now on&#8230;

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

jjg said:


> Sounds like the start of the slippery slope. A new polish here, a glaze there. Soon you'll be reading Detailing World on a regular basis. Might as well let your partner know they'll be seeing far less of you from now on&#8230;
> 
> [smiley=book2.gif]


Never washed a car till I got the TT. Now I am double bucketing, Fibre drying, Baby bathing the roof, Sterilising spots and hand jobbing exhaust pipes


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

I may be wrong but I thought AG super resin polish is more a filler rather cutting polish. So effectively fills in/masks the swirl marks + light scratches but you aren't actually removing them.


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

I didn't use it for removing swirls or anything. My intention was to help get rid of some grime. Not sure I did this will wait to the summer and see what needs doing. It was the first time i polished it since having it (6 months).Ive been washing and waxing.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Definetly the start of a slippery slope.....

If you want to remove grime try claying it first.... Then apply SRP... Will be unbelievably smooth to touch!

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------

